# Ice Report App for iphone



## Dkarston (Dec 30, 2012)

Free app with lots of ice reports from all over the state. I just downloaded it and was surprised how many reports there are.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there a secret name to this app?


----------



## iceman321 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol, yeah that's what I was wondering. Please, share this app.


----------



## Dkarston (Dec 30, 2012)

iceman321 said:


> Lol, yeah that's what I was wondering. Please, share this app.


"Ice Report"


----------



## iceman321 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, Dkarston


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

very cool app and helpful


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

That is pretty cool, thanks for sharing, I just downloaded the Android version. Now we just need to show folks in the Northern Lower and UP how to use apps.


----------



## Dkarston (Dec 30, 2012)

RichP said:


> That is pretty cool, thanks for sharing, I just downloaded the Android version. Now we just need to show folks in the Northern Lower and UP how to use apps.



That might be harder then you think, we would first have to explain the the "internets" is.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe that person in the Rogers City area can spread knowledge.


----------



## sdean (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks I just down loaded the Android version also and it is cool. lets be safe and have a great ice season.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I wish there was a way to 1) search a lake and/or 2) when you click on a report that it provided the lakes name as well as the ice thickness. Which would be a lot better to figure out where to go.

Kinda labor intensive clicking on a spot and then enlarging the screen to see the lake. A lot of the spots were not actually on lakes either once you zoomed in.

Could be be a lot better. Seems like it really only works if you are at a body of water and use the pin feature.

Unless I'm missing something, lol?

J-


----------



## IceReportApp (Dec 22, 2016)

jjc155 said:


> I wish there was a way to 1) search a lake and/or 2) when you click on a report that it provided the lakes name as well as the ice thickness. Which would be a lot better to figure out where to go.
> 
> Kinda labor intensive clicking on a spot and then enlarging the screen to see the lake. A lot of the spots were not actually on lakes either once you zoomed in.
> 
> ...


Hello and thanks for using the app. We appreciate the feedback.

We are fisherman with day jobs, but we are doing our best to listen to users and we will be making improvements to the app as much as possible.

We did look into trying to do a "reverse lookup" on bodies of water, but the issue is that there is no shoreline GPS data that is freely available. So it's quite a technical difficulty to find out which lake a report is placed on with no central database of lake/shoreline data.

In case it wasn't mentioned, you can look at the data on your PC. That makes it a bit easier to zoom around.
https://ice-report.com


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

IceReportApp said:


> Hello and thanks for using the app. We appreciate the feedback.
> 
> We are fisherman with day jobs, but we are doing our best to listen to users and we will be making improvements to the app as much as possible.
> 
> ...


Cool thanks for the info. Makes sense what you are saying. What about adding a spot in the report menu for the reporter to type in the lakes name along with the ice thickness and not having that part GPS dependant? Just spitballing.

Thanks
J-


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

IceReportApp said:


> Hello and thanks for using the app. We appreciate the feedback.
> 
> We are fisherman with day jobs, but we are doing our best to listen to users and we will be making improvements to the app as much as possible.
> 
> ...


I tried it but it wouldn't let me register. Reading the reviews, others have the same issue.


----------



## IceReportApp (Dec 22, 2016)

Brian Berg said:


> I tried it but it wouldn't let me register. Reading the reviews, others have the same issue.


After the failure, can you just try to logon with what you tried to register with? Otherwise private mesage me your email and I can look at what went wrong.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

IceReportApp said:


> After the failure, can you just try to logon with what you tried to register with? Otherwise private mesage me your email and I can look at what went wrong.


PM coming..


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good stuff. I just downloaded it.


----------



## NortheasternSteve (Jan 7, 2013)

RichP said:


> That is pretty cool, thanks for sharing, I just downloaded the Android version. Now we just need to show folks in the Northern Lower and UP how to use apps.


----------



## NortheasternSteve (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the app folks! It's too warm here in the NE Lower to take a chance on getting wet, but gives me time learn the app!


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

A good feature for this app would be a toggle to display only reports to those in the past 24 or 48 hours....useful for periods with a warmup coupled with persistent rain like we just got in SE Michigan.


----------



## IceReportApp (Dec 22, 2016)

RichP said:


> A good feature for this app would be a toggle to display only reports to those in the past 24 or 48 hours....useful for periods with a warmup coupled with persistent rain like we just got in SE Michigan.


A function for filtering the reports is on our backlog, but it might take a while to implement. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

RichP said:


> That is pretty cool, thanks for sharing, I just downloaded the Android version. Now we just need to show folks in the Northern Lower and UP how to use apps.


 We know how to use apps we just don't want you to know if there is ice!


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09 (Apr 29, 2014)

like x1,000,000,000 lol


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow really cool app! This could potentially save some lives!


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Landon DeKeyser said:


> Wow really cool app! This could potentially save some lives!


Yeah, or heaven forbid, the opposite? Very cool app, but I am surprised developers don't have a CYA nag screen every time it loads up along the lines of "this is reference only, proceed at own risk yada yada yada, bring that spud!"


----------



## VintageFish13 (Jan 14, 2015)

App crashes when I try to make a report. iPhone 6, latest OS.


----------



## IceReportApp (Dec 22, 2016)

VintageFish13 said:


> App crashes when I try to make a report. iPhone 6, latest OS.


Is it only when you try to post a report? Viewing works fine?

I will investigate and get back to you.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

What i would like to see is an option to clear or mark read the reports. Its frustrating opening the app and seeing all the lit up icons, only to see they are from 2-3 days ago.


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hookineyezz said:


> What i would like to see is an option to clear or mark read the reports. Its frustrating opening the app and seeing all the lit up icons, only to see they are from 2-3 days ago.


Exactly, info is good in a sense for a Generalized idea. Info for each spot would have to be updated almost daily to be more accurrate as the ice conditions sometimes changes by the hour!


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

So far this seems to be pretty accurate!


----------



## VintageFish13 (Jan 14, 2015)

Are you related to Danny?


----------

